# Stenosarcos vanguard



## dave b (Feb 13, 2007)

Attempting to use photobucket for the first time, let see if this works.


----------



## gore42 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very pretty! Thats a genus that I've never even heard of (one among many). 

- Matt


----------



## dave b (Feb 13, 2007)

I should have been more descriptive. Its a cross between Sarcoglottis speciosus x Stenorrhynchos speciosum. Very easy to grow terrestrial with somewhat ornate leaves. Though mine have faded a bit on the yellow side. Too much light prior to the bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice. You should show the leaves. Mine almost died from fungus gnats but I kept it around and it's coming back.


----------



## dave b (Feb 13, 2007)

The leaves







Im assuming the yellowing is too much light, as it sat too often in a southern window, getting very bright / direct sunlight during early spiking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2007)

dave b said:


> Im assuming the yellowing is too much light, as it sat too often in a southern window, getting very bright / direct sunlight during early spiking.


Lovely flowers.

You are right about the light being too strong for these. Mottled-leaf Paph light or less...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, the photo doesn't show of the silvery variegation.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 14, 2007)

Great photo...like a spiranthes dipped into red dye.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2007)

Actually, on the leaves the green is shiny and it has white spotting.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2007)

those seemingly came out of nowhere in the past year or two, it seems. 
i've heard the flowers range in colors from yellows to oranges to reds, but i could be confusing it with something else...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2007)

I first heard about these from Hoosier's.


----------



## dave b (Feb 20, 2007)

Ya, they are getting to be "common" around here. Hoosiers and Oak Hill have them. I got mine from a guy here local, and im quite sure it came from Oak Hill. Although, i got it because it was labeled Sarcoglottis sceptroides and had wanted one for a while. They look very similiar, except flowers are light green and praying mantis-like. There is so much similarity in the leaves of these things its hard to tell until bloom. Last month Hoosiers came to our meeting and spoke on Gongoras. Erich brought 2 sceptroides. Both had very round, low lying leaves (hardly above the pot). One had leaves with white spots and the other white streaks. Would have loved to had both, but at 40 bucks a piece, i passed.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 20, 2007)

Very pretty coloration! Very different.

thanks


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave,

Talk to Jim about a Sarco. sceptroides. I got mine from him and it was under $20. I'll have to get a pic of the leaves, it's just starting to spike so they will be withering soon.

Here it is the last time it bloomed:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=166&highlight=sarcoglottis

Jon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

*Steno.. leaves*


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 25, 2007)

very cool plant. thanks for sharing.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 25, 2007)

wow. that is a super cool plant.
it must have super strong roots to grow sideways like that....oke:


----------



## dave b (Feb 25, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Dave,
> 
> Talk to Jim about a Sarco. sceptroides. I got mine from him and it was under $20. I'll have to get a pic of the leaves, it's just starting to spike so they will be withering soon.
> 
> ...




Thats actually where i got mine. I gave him crap about it, in good humor. He had several more in spike, and we were waiting to see what they were.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 25, 2007)

Neat flower and leaves, I really like the colour too.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> wow. that is a super cool plant.
> it must have super strong roots to grow sideways like that....oke:


Yes, strong like bull.


----------



## cncschroeder (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi I have a very wounded Stenosarcos Vanguard with no leaves yet and just cut stalk back. How often do I water ? Roots are good healthy white think and I don’t want to hurt it with too much or little watering. I have put it under water till it stops draining Is this good
Carolyn


----------

